# Weapon expo at work



## ralphy1976 (Jun 9, 2010)

So, we have a sculpture made out of ceased weapons and in the shape of a cell. the thing is about 2.5m tall by maybe 3.5 / 4m long / 2m wide, so quite a large cell....

I let you see and judge for yourself. Personally if i was loaded i would ask the artist to make me one to display in my flat, i love it. (which is not the intended effect it is suppose to create, but hey!!)

took them quickly at 7am this morning so none (apart from guards) would be there...


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Jun 9, 2010)

Wow, that's cool. I bet it weighs a ton (or two). Who's the artist?


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 9, 2010)

I will check, i guess an artist was commissioned to do it but it wasn't loudly advertised so.

will let you know...i love the "cancun / mexico" knife!!!!


----------



## Andii (Jun 9, 2010)

That's pretty cool. There are some guns in there that are too awesome to be treated that way though. Did you see the Thompson? Those things are brutal, far more so than modern submachine-guns.


----------



## jymellis (Jun 9, 2010)

dude, this is sick. but at the same time some of those guns are worth serious money. not the machine guns but i see some old flintlock stuff in there. i wonder why they would seize a flintlock, i wonder who in the hell still carries flintlock pistols and percussion rifles? some of those guns should be in a museum. hopefully that whole piece will be put to good use such as the long running expo!!\m/


----------



## jymellis (Jun 9, 2010)

i also spy with my little eye a couple colt peacemakers  what a shame. oh well all in the name of art right


----------



## Customisbetter (Jun 9, 2010)

that is the coolest shit i have ever seen.


----------



## eyebanez333 (Jun 9, 2010)

Wow...that is really cool!


----------



## Origin (Jun 9, 2010)

That is...fucking...amazing...


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 9, 2010)

so..update...the artwork is from 2 canadian artists...

Untitled Page

and he is a strong protest against guns and the horrible crimes..yada..yada...yada....

yeah i love it, i think it is great, and i'd love a smaller piece like that in my flat!!!

EDIT : if you can list all those guns, do it!!!


----------



## Bevo (Jun 9, 2010)

Nice art, to bad for all the wasted guns.
lets hope they were taken from crimes and not collectors.

I can't help but wonder how they are all attached, can't see and weld marks?


----------



## Isan (Jun 9, 2010)

there are some weld marks .......it looks cool but what a fucking waste


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 10, 2010)

Bevo said:


> Nice art, to bad for all the wasted guns.
> lets hope they were taken from crimes and not collectors.
> 
> I can't help but wonder how they are all attached, can't see and weld marks?



Basically all these weapons orignate from police crack downs on gang and illegal acitivities and since they destroy weapons ceased in those cases, these 2 artist decided to create a scultpure.

Each weapon you see there has been rendered permanently un-useable...

I too agree that it is a waste, but those were not used for friendly outings in the desert...

i'd love a friendly outing in the desert with a 7fter bazooka!!!


----------



## Bevo (Jun 14, 2010)

What would you hunt with a 7 foot bazzoka besides T-Rex?

Thats good that those are from crime although I can imagine a bad feel around it.
Ever been to the exact spot a person was killed and stand where they died, its pretty powerful to me.


----------

